# Royal City Bowmen - Fall Shoot



## reroth (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi,
we are hosting our fall shoot this Sunday Sept 6
shotgun start at 10am - 40... 3D targets
2 separate loops of 20 targets
lunch available
see ya there

Rick


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

See you there.


----------



## Mamba1 (Jun 30, 2014)

I'm in.K50 i hope?


----------



## reroth (Feb 7, 2006)

yep, all classes


----------



## reroth (Feb 7, 2006)

course is set up and looking Great
see ya Sunday

Rick


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Muddy?


----------



## reroth (Feb 7, 2006)

course is mostly dry- no big boots needed
not many bugs in the last couple of days
c ya on the range

Rick


----------



## Topper1018 (Feb 19, 2013)

I will be there and willing to answer any and all ont3d questions as well. Looking forward to a good day. Hope to see everyone there


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanks to the guys at Royal City for a really good shoot. Sorry I had to split before the end.


----------



## reroth (Feb 7, 2006)

Hey Jon, no problem
kinda like the RU, string walking for the distance, you have to judge distance, just like compounds
yep, I see another bow coming

hope everyone had a great time.....**** it was hot


have a cream cooler cooler left behind.....

c ya on the range

Rick


----------



## Mamba1 (Jun 30, 2014)

Great job today Royal City i had an awesome day.As i'm sure everyone else did to.Thanks


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

Thanks to Rick and the crew for putting on a great shoot. Brutally hot but Royal City's woods saved the day.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

reroth said:


> Hey Jon, no problem
> kinda like the RU, string walking for the distance, you have to judge distance, just like compounds
> yep, I see another bow coming
> 
> ...


Good to shoot with you, Vince and Blake too.


----------

